# blue pearl shrimp - anomoly?



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

So back in march I got 10 blue pearl shrimp from charles, and one of them upon close inspection seems to have red dots on its body, but not like a cherry shrimp. body wise it looks exactly like the other shrimp. they all have a blue sheen on them, and i cant tell if this one does, but if it does it isnt as strong as the rest. they have all been happily eating and molting and doing their shrimpy thing. is this guy one that snuck in under the radar as a different colour type?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Katie.

Some Blue Pearls will have red banding as well. It is not a hybrid or disease (just a common genetic trait within the line).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

